# Nissan Teana J31 2007



## david09 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a Nissan Teana 2007 and all the adjustments are in Japanese. I have somehow found the symbol to adjust the clock but it only goes + or - 59m. In another word, i just can't get the exact time right. In the country I live, the clock is always either 3 or 4 hrs behind. Can anyone help?


----------

